# What would you do? Cat dilemma



## tigger01 (22 September 2015)

Yesterday while out riding I found a little stray cat.  He has a terrible skin condition and I mean terrible.  Despite both me and my daughter being mounted he came up to us miaowing and allowed me to pick him up and take him home.  I took him to the vets last night and they're keeping him in overnight and doing skin scrapes this morning.  Now the dilemma.  Vets said did we want him? Having lost my beloved Siamese a couple of weeks ago I was not looking for another cat just yet.  But I believe in karma and it's almost like it's meant to be.  Really don't know what to do.  I don't want to take him into the house but I could keep him in a dog crate in the stable while he recovers.  Oh blimey!


----------



## stormclouds (22 September 2015)

Well they do say that animals choose their people..! 

I'm a complete sucker for strays/karma/fate/cats and would definitely keep him. 

Our cat was a stray as a kitten and is the most loving, affectionate cat I've ever met. 

Hope he gets better soon, and lots of pics if you decide to keep him


----------



## FubsyMog (22 September 2015)

If he's found you, and you're able to take him - congratulations on your new pet! He sounds like he has a lovely nature.


----------



## Archangel (22 September 2015)

In answer to "what would you do" - keep kitty of course!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2015)

I'd also keep him.


----------



## Honey08 (22 September 2015)

Most of our animals in the past found us too.

Well done you on caring and taking him to the vets.  I hope his skin condition isn't too serious and that he gets to stay with you.


----------



## chillipup (22 September 2015)

Of course you have to keep kitty now....it was fate - waiting for you to find him. Hope kitty recovers soon.


----------



## Nicnac (22 September 2015)

I assume he's been thoroughly checked for a chip?  If he's not chipped then of course you should have him.

One of my sister's cats disappeared a few months ago and she got a call two weeks ago from a vet 30 miles away saying her cat had been brought in in similar circumstances.  They think that said cat, who was very young at the time, jumped into a builder's van.


----------



## Equi (22 September 2015)

Take the kitty!!


----------



## HashRouge (22 September 2015)

Take him


----------



## PorkChop (22 September 2015)

Yes, absolutely you should keep him  loving the thought of him having a ride home


----------



## 9tails (22 September 2015)

I couldn't not keep him, bet he'll turn out a cracker.


----------



## tigger01 (22 September 2015)

Thanks all. It's looking very likely that he's found himself a new home then! He's been scanned for chip and nothing. Waiting for vets to ring us back to confirm what's made his skin so sore. Poor little chap is very bald and being black and long haired it's very noticeable. Poor boy.


----------



## Serianas (22 September 2015)

HE sounds like my Salem when he was alive (long flowing black hair!) so we definately need pics when you bring him home


----------



## stormclouds (22 September 2015)

Aw he sounds like my ex-stray, Loki. Lots of long black fur! Definitely lots of pics and keep us updated with how he is.


----------



## hobo (22 September 2015)

Dog cage in stable sounds like a plan from someone who has just let kitty out of my dog cage after getting it spayed it is NOT my cat but it followed the tom cat who lives here than is also NOT my cat. After seeing tom cat getting very friendly with it I took charge and got it spayed. Cats protection have given me a voucher for spaying and provided a trap to catch it. 
I hope its skin problem clears up and it has many happy years with you.


----------



## Umbongo (22 September 2015)

I think you should keep him 

Although the vets or charities etc have a legal obligation to keep the cat for 7 days before they try to re-home the cat. They should also be making an attempt to find the owner with facebook posts, posters etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## tigger01 (22 September 2015)

Good news. Skin scrapes show no parasites present. Vet thinks skin reaction caused by malnutrition.  Apparently he's very bright and eating like a horse. Bloods normal and urine ok.  They"re doing a skin biopsy to see what that shows. Now I have to think of a name! Any suggestions?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2015)

Jiji like the black cat in _Kiki's delivery service_ (plus you saved him while mounted on your Gee gee ).


----------



## mattydog (22 September 2015)

They do say that when a cat dies it advertises the vacancy. Looks like your vacancy has been filled. Bet he doesn't stay in the stable for long either!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 September 2015)

FubsyMog said:



			If he's found you, and you're able to take him - congratulations on your new pet! He sounds like he has a lovely nature.
		
Click to expand...

*ditto*  things happen for a reason and this is a prime example your beloved Siamese does not want you do keep an empty heart, he found you so now don't let him go.   Pictures please


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 September 2015)

Ummm, what on earth are you asking a bunch of cat lovers "that" question for?!  Of course you HAVE to keep him.


----------



## Amymay (22 September 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Ummm, what on earth are you asking a bunch of cat lovers "that" question for?!  Of course you HAVE to keep him. 

Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2015)

Are you saying that we are biased PF?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 September 2015)

Moi?  Biased?  Wouldn't dream of it!


----------



## tigger01 (23 September 2015)

Ha ha!   Thank you everyone.   Await vet's daily call to see how "Gizmo" (I christened him last night so I guess he's staying!!!) is - he'll be having his skin biopsy today and then a very well earned bath tomorrow.   The vet's have said he's a feisty little chap!!   I think he defo deserves his second chance.    Vets have been amazing (thank you Frames in Penrith - not sure if I can say this) - they've allowed him to board for free and given him lots of work within my budget.   Very impressed.   Thank you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 September 2015)

We had a Mogwi!  Great name for what sounds like a great pussy cat.


----------



## Mrs B (23 September 2015)

You do know it was a done deal before you posted, don't you?!?

Lucky chap to have found you. I've had cats come into my life when both they and I needed them the most ... for instance: when we lost our darling TK on 21st January this year to cancer ...  I didn't know at the time but just 8 hours later, our new kitten was born. I'm sure TK handed over her 'how to get your own way with Mr & Mrs Mug' spreadsheet as she went, cos there are a few things that Pip does which so reminds us of TK!

And the best, sweetest cat I ever called my own was a 6-month old stray I first saw in the gutter of an A-road near the field I rented. She cost me a fortune in vet fees but I never regretted one penny of it and I will miss her until the day I meet her again and get to nuzzle my nose in her fur one more time.

Pictures, please!


----------



## tigger01 (24 September 2015)

Well latest update on Gizmo - he's had his biopsy so hopefully results back before I go and collect him on Saturday - cage at the ready in the stable with nice comfy bed and litter tray and plenty of food - it sounds like I may have to take out a mortgage to satisfy his insatiable appetite!!!   He isnt getting a bath but vets are preparing to try and detangle his matted coat.   Urine tests came back all clear.   They are hoping his skin and coat are just due to malnutrition - I'm keeping an open mind as there's a chance he's hyperthyroid but we'll see.   Meanwhile I'm looking forward to getting him home and hopefully seeing him blossom.   Pictures will follow but I'm not posting him as he is - it's awful.   Wait til he looks beautiful!!


----------



## 9tails (24 September 2015)

Before and after would be nice.  Mane combs are rather good for gently teasing out longhaired tangles.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 September 2015)

congrats on the new cat-my (not) angry kitten is also called Gizmo! All the best cats are


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (12 October 2015)

Awww lovely story and clever cat, we lost our Bruno in heartbreaking circumstances-and the very next day-our vets had a cat in desperate for a home-or to be pts-we took him and he helped to distract us from the pain. I so wish you well with this little cat x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 October 2015)

Come on don't keep us in suspenders let's see his picture -  and give us an update


----------



## 9tails (13 October 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Come on don't keep us in suspenders let's see his picture -  and give us an update
		
Click to expand...

Yeah!


----------

